# Short orchestral music I've arranged



## phryg (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey everyone!

I've composed a short orchestral piece, and I was wondering if you guys could give me some feedback. I used Cubase 6.5, together with HALion Symphonic Orchestra.

It's fairly short, only 1:13, but I hope it's enough to give an impression. I'm not overly happy about the bassoons near the end, but I could not figure out a more elegant transition.






Many greetings and thanks in advance!


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

At just 1:13, there's no room for development, which is probably why it sounds rather detached - as if it ought to be a part of something much bigger like a film score or incidental music.
I liked the bassoons and think they work well enough; I honestly think the biggest problem is the string section with the violins sounding more like an accordion than anything else (or is it meant to be an accordion??). I don't think the journey is long enough for the major chord at the end to work and as such that sounds a bit corny, but - hey - it's yours and someone who is many, many miles from where you created this piece has listened to it.


----------



## phryg (Jan 10, 2013)

oh, my! Now that you mention it the strings sound totally like a set of harmonicas!? That's bad. I'll have a look into it to see wether it's a problem of the filtering I've used, or the instruments themselves. Maybe the strings of HSO aren't that good after all...

And a big yes to the cornyness  I've decided to make it rather short, more like a draft version, and the major chord comes in too early and cheesy...

anyway, thanks for listening and the criticism!


----------

